# Popular, low light plants



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Im looking for some low light plants that require little or no fert. Also ones that can be found in most lfs. 

if anyone can suggest some that would be awesome.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

anubias
crypts
java fern


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is a sticky in the aquatic plant section that covers this.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

What kind of wattage would you need for java fern?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Little to none to be honest. Any light will do.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Java moss is very, very, very easy. It really doesn't need much light (even just 0.25 watts per gallon will do) at all and no fertilizer. It's cheap, too, and provides lots of hiding places / microscopic organisms for fry.


----------

